# Preferred pocket door hardware



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Whats your preferred pocket door hardware?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

We get ours from Jeld-wen. Sucky doors but the pocket door kit I feel are better than the other kits. Other than the metal encased 1x that is, but that still may not stop drywall screw going through. It is semi assembled so they are more awkward to take to the job site but less time messing with the kit.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

We use Johnson kits. Can't complain about the quality. Attaching blocking to the "studs" is a pita though.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Johnson or Häfele track kits, with bearing rollers. 

Johnson or Kwikset pulls/latches. The 2-1/8" round, not the notch in.

Tom


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is a picture of a double. Jeld wen kit.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm using Johnson's right now. They suck. The rollers seem ok, but the track was not parallel with the wood frame, thus the frame that was set level now has an out of level track cause the door to roll open a few inches. Gonna need to use the latch I'd say. Whenever possible from now on I'll be buying hafele or hettich hardware and constructing my own wall detail.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Most of our suppliers send out johnson kits. The ones that come in a box with the metal studs. All of our builders have gone to a 2x6 wall so we just use the head track and throw away the metal studs. Some builders wizened up and now order the track only. Then we use lsl 2x4 studs or heavy gauge steel studs for the openings. All this makes for a nice solid opening


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Johnson or Häfele track kits, with bearing rollers.
> 
> Johnson or Kwikset pulls/latches. The 2-1/8" round, not the notch in.
> 
> Tom


Häfele makes nice stuff.


----------



## Steve57 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have used Grant Hardware in the past. It works great but is a pain to install. I found a company in Colorado that makes the jamb set, knocked down, using Hafele Hardware. 2 guys installed 5 jamb sets, in one day. It takes 1 guy about a day to install the Grant set up.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

SAcarpenter said:


> Most of our suppliers send out johnson kits. The ones that come in a box with the metal studs. All of our builders have gone to a 2x6 wall so we just use the head track and throw away the metal studs. Some builders wizened up and now order the track only. Then we use lsl 2x4 studs or heavy gauge steel studs for the openings. All this makes for a nice solid opening


I like the idea of steel stud. How do you attach at the floor?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Nick R said:


> I like the idea of steel stud. How do you attach at the floor?


My guess would be steel stud track, studs turned with wide side parallel to wall face, screws threw track into studs.

Tom


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Nick R said:


> I like the idea of steel stud. How do you attach at the floor?


Drill holes and toe screw


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Assemble your own with pieces. The aluminum I beam and rollers from Heitech (sp?) I find are the best. Frame your own walls.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Häfele makes nice stuff.


Where do you buy it?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> Where do you buy it?


Enter your zip code;

http://www.hafele.com/us/products/12380.asp

Tom


----------

